# Chip for the 2001 Maxima



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Do anyone know of any good chips for the Maxima.....


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

To my knowledge, there are no chips available. You have to have the ECU reprogramed. JET reprograms chips and JWT (Jim Wolf Technologies) is another big one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

There's nothing available at the moment.

JWT and G-Force engineering both do ECUs for Maximas, but neither has done anything beyond the 1996 model year. (you can swap a `96 into a `97 and it will work, but the gains are smaller) 98+ ECU's with digital odometers haven't been done yet, although it's the newer ECU design (99 or 99.5+ cars) which has had absolutely no work done as far as I know.

Maybe someone can fly to Japan and see if they have anything, because American tuners sure don't.


----------

